# Jalapeno



## gird123 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have 160 big jalapeno peppers in the freezer.

I want to do 5 gallons medium heat and 1 gallon HOT. I read the thread and it appears there are different recipes. Suggestions? Is it better to back sweeten? If so what SG do you back sweeten to? Do you drink or just cook with?

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

gird123 said:


> I have 160 big jalapeno peppers in the freezer.
> 
> I want to do 5 gallons medium heat and 1 gallon HOT. I read the thread and it appears there are different recipes. Suggestions? Is it better to back sweeten? If so what SG do you back sweeten to? Do you drink or just cook with?
> 
> ...



It is better to back sweeten to your taste. I would start at a 1.01 and go up from there. 
Heat again is a personal preference. I am thinking a medium heat would be 4-7 peppers per gallon. Remember peppers can also carry different heat from different areas. Hope this helps.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 10, 2010)

I used about 40 peppers "jalapeno" for a 6 gallon batch. I believe it's HOT! Still clearing, got another week or so.

We used a apple concentrate base.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Seeds in or out?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 10, 2010)

Seeds in. I trimmed off the stems, then cut them up a bit. Added a cup of raisins. Don't recall starting gravity, I believe it was around 10% abv

I punched down the pepper cap twice/thrice per day. When I removed them it was like getting punched in the face from the fumes.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 10, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> .......... When I removed them it was like getting punched in the face from the fumes.



*That wine could double as pepper spray. Just do your best spit-take to rid yourself of annoying people*


----------



## gird123 (Feb 3, 2011)

*hot*

80	jalapenos chopped	no seeds
25	jalapenos chopped	seeds
4.5	Lbs raisins	
10	LBS Sugar	
10	black Tea bags Lipton	
0.5	LBS HONEY	
5.5	GALLON WATER	
2	TSP ACID BLEND to 0.60	
5	tsp pectic enzyme	
1	tsp yeast nut	
11/13/10 1.090
11/13/10 K1-1116
11/20/10	rack to 2nd	0.993
12/29/10	3	campden tablets and
12/29/10	Superkleen
01/27/11	bottled	

How did yours turn out? I used a lot more peppers that Dj. IMO mine is awesome. A little bit goes a long way. HOT.

I rushed this one. It was very clear and I wanted to start something else. My production is not keeping up with consumption.


----------

